# Tanks Upstairs



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

I was wondering how many people had fish tanks upstairs. If so, how many do you have and how big are they. I have a couple in my room and want to get a 60 gal in there too for some more Ps. What do you guys think about the weight of a 60 gal upstairs? Will it be ok? Just want to be safe.


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

thats a good question, i have a 55g in my dorm room and i live on the third floor....


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

I don't know the specs of your house but be warned that every gal of water weighs 8.33 pounds. So a 50 gal tank with set up and substrates will be in excess of 600 pounds.


----------



## kos (Jan 7, 2004)

1pound how many kilograms?????


----------



## badforthesport (Jan 8, 2004)

i know a guy who has a 135 gallon in a 2nd story appt. hes fine.

but he also has appt. insurance. so up to you. if your place isnt that old i would. its should be fine. there is alot of heavy sh*t in appts.

good luck.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

> kos Posted on Mar 24 2004, 04:45 AM
> 1pound how many kilograms?????


1 Pound = 0.4536 Kilograms


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

I wouldnt worry, there are loads of people on here who have a lot more than a 60 Gal upstairs!


----------



## pmGFK (Feb 27, 2004)

I don't understand what are you worried about... if your house isn't build out of paper or playing cards, you should be ok!

It's sure that more your tank is big more it will weight, but it will also be larger and the weight will be more distributed. If we had house that could crumble under 2000 pounds and less I would be affriad to live on a first floor!!

Anyway I was thinking of getting a 130 - 200g tank, and I live on a 2nd floor, and I never thought that would be a problem!


----------



## jeepman784 (Jan 8, 2004)

my roommate and I are going to have 2 55's in our apt next year, and that place is SHADY OLD. we figure if we keep it near a wall it should help... (the place is all uniform rooms, so the wall goes all the way down to the basement level and is poured concrete, so should give some stability)


----------



## benhab (Mar 9, 2004)

I,ve had a 77 gallon upstairs , it should be fine .


----------



## Down (Feb 27, 2004)

When you think about it, a 50 gallon tank is no different than having 3 big dudes standing next to each other talking









Should be ok.

J


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

I asked the same question a couple of weeks ago.

The scary thing is, if you live in an old building, at what point do you find out if it's going to work? When it comes through the floor? I'm just not convinced. The building I live in was built in like 1872 or something. I don't think they figured in a 100 gallon fish tank.


----------



## Ryan23 (Jan 28, 2004)

It is easily explained as a 250 pearson standing on one foot everts as much force in one spot as a tank of 100 gallons would in that spot. So if you don't trust a 250 guy standing on you floor them don't do it. Also you have to factor in what kind of stand you have if it's only got 4 feet it will have alot more pounds per square in on the floor than a cabinet style stand or a flat bottomed stand.
I have tanks on the 2nd and 3 floors of my house 210 gallons total in one room on the 2nd floor and a 55 on the 3rd


----------



## the grinch (Feb 23, 2004)

I live on the 2nd story of my apartment and i have a 180g and a 60g and a 29g. No problem. If you are worried you can try to lay your fish tank across the floor joists instead of straddling it. But your floor is designed to withstand a lot of weight and distribute it evenly across the floor. Think about it. You can put countless amounts of dressers and things filled to the top and no one ever questions that.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

I have a 50 and an 80 gal standing close to one another, and I live on the 5th floor of a shabby warehouse, build somewhere in the late 1880's...
Although the thought of my floor collapsing still gives me the creeps from time to time, I'm sure it's not that much of a problem. If you floor can handle a sofa with three adults sitting on it, a pretty big tank won't be a problem either.

Besides that, a tank makes contact with the floor with large surface, if you have a good stand (which means more even weight distribution). A good option to maximize the surface area on which the tank rests is to place a few wooden planks below the tank...


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

where you life? in a ghetto?









think about taking a bath that's more than 100G

i life on the second floor and believe me that appartment is old, last i had a party over here and there whore 23 people in here. 
that's more than 1500KG (without the beer







)


----------



## cooldudectd (Mar 4, 2004)

> think about taking a bath that's more than 100G


A bathtub is 100 gallons?


----------



## rufus (Jan 6, 2004)

it will be fine...


----------



## Piromaniac (Mar 20, 2004)

I live in a older 2 story house. At one timeI had a 55 gallon upstairs on one of those metal stands with 4 legs and it did fine. As long as the floor isn't rotten it would be fine. It's the same principle as a water bed. The cabinets will distibute the weight. I once went to a store to look at waterbeds and they had a king sized water bed set up on foam coffee cups without crushing them, just to show that the weight was evenly distibuted.


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

> It is easily explained as a 250 pearson standing on one foot everts as much force in one spot as a tank of 100 gallons would in that spot.


Umm, a 250 pound man does not equal the weight of a 100 gal tank( 833 lbs-just water).

I'm sure it is fine as well. Just don't put it in the middle of a room. But I would still look at your building specs just to be positive. An excess of 833 pounds of centralized weight over an extended period of time does take a toll.


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

SLANTED said:


> > It is easily explained as a 250 pearson standing on one foot everts as much force in one spot as a tank of 100 gallons would in that spot.
> 
> 
> Umm, a 250 pound man does not equal the weight of a 100 gal tank( 833 lbs-just water).
> ...


 I think he was also refering to the surface area that the load was applied to aswell...although not certain!

As a guys feet have a lot less surface area than the base of a tank, so the weight is spread more!


----------



## SLANTED (Dec 7, 2003)

CraigStables said:


> SLANTED said:
> 
> 
> > > It is easily explained as a 250 pearson standing on one foot everts as much force in one spot as a tank of 100 gallons would in that spot.
> ...


 Yeah, I saw people mentioning surface area in terms of distribution of weight. I don't want to get into the specifics but this only applies when one speaks of objects where the difference in weight is negligible. And of course, we are speaking of centralized weight, where a human or any other living thing is not centralized. If we could find a person in the ball park of 750 pounds who would stand in one spot for as long as the tank is sitting, then we could make a comparison. But I digress. . .


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

my appt building is pretty old, and heres a pic of my third story fish room. thats a 75, 55, 30, 29, 29, 10, and another 10 all in that room. its been that way for about 8 months.

~Will.


----------



## ysberg (Jan 11, 2004)

cooldudectd said:


> > think about taking a bath that's more than 100G
> 
> 
> A bathtub is 100 gallons?


the one that i've is









what would you think? that my p's has a bigger tank than me?


----------



## EZ_Ian (Feb 21, 2004)

damn, looks like its safe to put tanks upstairs after that pic of a room full of tanks...thanks for the advice guys you rule!


----------



## xoshagsox (Mar 9, 2004)

Cool... I guess I was just a little worried. Time for more tanks.


----------



## cole17 (Mar 15, 2004)

get five people to stand next to each other in your room if they dont fall threw the floor you should be OK


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

just make sure to place the weight close to a wall - this is where most of the support is.

I had two 75gal on the second floor and my house is almost 80 years old.


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> I have a 50 and an 80 gal standing close to one another, and I live on the 5th floor of a shabby warehouse, build somewhere in the late 1880's...


 Still slumming eh Jonas?









I have a 125g and a 75g right next to each other on a second floor. Oh my god! I have a 125g and a 75g right next to each other on a second floor!









*Moved to tanks and equipment*


----------



## PirayaFanatic812 (Feb 21, 2004)

dont worry cousin, i live on the 5th floor with a 100 gallon


----------



## n0bie (Feb 15, 2004)

LOL youl be fine i have a 230 gallon and a set of speakers that weights about 400 kilos and pluss me and alot of friends sometimes







houses are made to handel alot of weight


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Serrapygo said:


> Judazzz said:
> 
> 
> > I have a 50 and an 80 gal standing close to one another, and I live on the 5th floor of a shabby warehouse, build somewhere in the late 1880's...
> ...


 Yup
















El Barrio rules, yo


----------

